# Iwant to install Samsung Kies



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

I use to have Kies on my previous pc but it 'died' on me. As the pc was totally dead I couldn't even search for assistance from TSG or any other like you.
So I took it to 'Curries PC world' expecting to shell out to them to fix it, honestly I was quite willing to pay to get back online. Like so many things we attach our selves to, we don't miss it until it's gone. I was gutted to be told there isn't a damn thing that can be done to retrieve the info, personal stuff like addresses, phone numbers and a whole stack of info. The other thing was, when at one point I downloaded Kies, I couldn't make either of my mobiles to connect. What on earth am I doing wrong
Regarding the above, I would really like to hear from anyone who can furnish me with some advice, like if it is possible to remove a hard disk or what ever. I have a new lap top now so it's only the info, not to use it.

The above leads me onto another problem. I had Samsung Kies installed on my old machine, now though I am trying to install it again, I really do need it for photographic records. The snag is, for the life of me I can't recall who I used before,(that last sentence makes no sense does it), but I'm having problems and had to scan twice, to remove, do they call it 'Malware', something that my internet security found, quarantined and advised me that it wasn't good.

So I would be eternally grateful if first, you can advise me what is causing the Kies problem, Yes I do select, 'Samsung' sites, so I must be doing something wrong, also I tend to give up on the first sign of anything I don't like the look of, new machine cost a bomb, wanna keep it clean, besides I just had a taste of losing my pc and I rely on it for just about most things.
As for the dead vista, if I can't get any help from, Tech support Guys, I am royally screwed. (that was a compliment by the way).
Neither of my problems are urgent but I don't know anywhere else I can get top notch help for free. Thank you very much for reading the above, I shall wait with bated breath for a most wanted reply. ours sincerely
Michael Sullivan (django47).


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> personal stuff like addresses, phone numbers and a whole stack of info.


 what programs were these in
what windows version was you using - you say Vista, can you just confirm it is windows vista

you should be able to put the harddrive into a case OR into a PC OR using a cable and connect to the USB port 
then see if you can access the drive data

re Kies , not sure I understand the question


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

etaf said:


> what programs were these in
> what windows version was you using - you say Vista, can you just confirm it is windows vista
> 
> you should be able to put the harddrive into a case OR into a PC OR using a cable and connect to the USB port
> ...


 Thanks for your welcome advice. Kies is an application that allows Samsung phone users to connect to pc and transfer data both ways. I use it to download photos from mobile to pc. I have tried and tried to install Samsung Kies to my pc but my internet security makes me aware that something is trying to get into my pc. Now seeing as I pay good money for them to watch my back, so to speak, I take that advice to heart.
I did at one point manage to install it but my phones wouldn't connect. The lady at the store where I purchased it called Samsung customer advice and I was told to uninstall it then re-install it. Well things went downhill from there. The dead pc was vista, my new one is windows 8. Your bit about the hard drive in the vista machine looks really exciting. I will do a bit of research on the internet tomorrow.

Didn't realise it was so late, will logon to TSG tomorrow. Thank you all so very much for all of your kind and invaluable input.
Michael (django47).


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Kies is an application that allows Samsung phone users to connect to pc and transfer data both ways. I use it to download photos from mobile to pc. I have tried and tried to install Samsung Kies to my pc but my internet security makes me aware that something is trying to get into my pc.


 Yes, I use Kies



> I have tried and tried to install Samsung Kies to my pc but my internet security makes me aware that something is trying to get into my pc. Now seeing as I pay good money for them to watch my back, so to speak, I take that advice to heart.


 where are you downloading from ? 
Antivirus programs can give miss-information and false positives - so if you are 100% certain the program is OK then you can set the antivirus to ignore - what is the antivirus you have 
I know MSE does this

heres the download site
http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/usefulsoftware/KIES/

i downloaded Kies and Kies3 and did not get a warning


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

What is frustrating me is, Kies does not recognise my Samsung mobile. I give the correct name and model number but it's as though my phone does not exist.
If I google the phone, there is loads of stuff about it but if I chose from the list, when accessing Kies, it is not recognised at all.
It is a Samsung GT-C3590,


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

couple of things to try

http://en.kioskea.net/faq/11984-samsung-kies-samsung-phone-not-detected
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/faq/FAQ00059179/81110


----------

